# WIPS V103 has Arrived



## Big Bob (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals,

*WIPS V103 is now available for download*.

If you have any interest in Virtual Wind Instruments, you'll want to arm yourself with this suite of scripts. And of course, I offer it at my usual bargain basement prices :lol: 

Here's the link to my site where you can read about WIPS , listen to demos, and download a copy for your toolbox.

www.bigbobsmusicworld.com

When you get there, navigate to the WIPS pages and check it out. And, please be sure to give a listen to Rob Horvath's excellent demos (all done with samples from the Kontakt Factory Library) to give you some idea of what WIPS can do for your less-than-stellar sample libraries.

*Warning! If you download the WIPS scripts, do not attempt to load the scripts without following the installation instructions given on page 5 of the User's Guide. WIPS will not function properly if you don't follow these instructions. You should also take the time to read pages 4 and 6 before attempting to run these scripts.*

As always, feedback (both positive and negative) is welcome.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Blakus (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats Bob! Great work! I have only just discovered SIPS and it has made a whole world of difference to my cello sustain samples! Thank you! WIPS is gong to be so useful!


----------



## Tod (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations Bob, both for WIPS and a great new site.

I loved the picture, heh heh, talk about a one-man-band.. o-[][]-o 

God Bless you too and thankyou so much for your wonderful contributions.

Tod


----------



## polypx (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey! Great to see the website and the one-man-band photo! Congratulations on finally getting WIPS finished too.

cheers, Dan


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice new site Bob and thanks again for your invaluable contributions to the world of scripting! o-[][]-o 

Justin


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks all for the accolades but, if you want to see a real one-man-band pix, take a look at the one I just added to the *Music* section as a preview of coming attractions. :lol: 

http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/music (www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/music)

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 20, 2012)

All thumbs up. I'm glad the swans stopped singing.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Nick but, what happened to my breath controller? I guess it's still blowing in the wind :lol:


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 20, 2012)

Such a well-thought out and cleverly-designed piece of software. 

A tremendous achievement and contribution!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 20, 2012)

synergy543 @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> Such a well-thought out and cleverly-designed piece of software.
> 
> A tremendous achievement and contribution!



+1

Thanks a lot, Bob!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 20, 2012)

Big Bob @ 20/9/2012 said:


> Thanks all for the accolades but, if you want to see a real one-man-band pix, take a look at the one I just added to the *Music* section as a preview of coming attractions. :lol:
> 
> http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/music (www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/music)
> 
> ...



Where's the picture of the sax player - is he shy!?


----------



## polypx (Sep 20, 2012)

> www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/music



Brilliant! I love the "familiar Bob" on drums.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 20, 2012)

Justin,

He's standing just to left of the clarinet player. And, you're right, he's rather shy and only comes center stage during his solos :lol: 

BTW the trombone and trumpet players reversed position during that recording, I'm surprised you didn't pick that up :lol: 

And Dan, I guess now you know where my avatar pix originated huh? :roll:


----------



## Tod (Sep 20, 2012)

Big Bob @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> Thanks all for the accolades but, if you want to see a real one-man-band pix, take a look at the one I just added to the *Music* section as a preview of coming attractions. :lol:
> 
> http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/music (www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/music)
> 
> ...



*Heh heh, ha ha, ho ho, heh heh*

Love it.... _-)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 20, 2012)

Bob, we're working on an updated ROM in response to user feedback from the first batch (people wanted more output than the beta testers liked). I've been telling people it's expected in the days-to-weeks range rather than weeks-to-months.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Nick, I'm not going anywhere anyway. 8) But, maybe output and sensitivity should have been made adjustable? You know, different strokes for different folks. :roll: 

Hey Tod old buddy, hope you didn't fall off your chair with side-splitting laughter but I am glad you enjoyed something (whatever it was). :lol: OK, so a movie star I'm not but then, like I always tell Rosie, 'you can't be superman and good looking too'. :wink: 

At least I'm finally having some fun with my website (after all the brain bending to get to this point). Talk about confusion, all this web jargon and me with a pencil and paper brain. :lol: 

Bob


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't want to hijack the thread, Bob, but it's not quite that easy. It involves rewriting the smoothing algorithm, adjusting the voltage range, and also it has an auto-zero circuit that's affected.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh I didn't mean to imply that it would be easy Nick, just a useful feature. 

I was in engineering for 30 years and if there's one thing I came away from that with, it's that nothing worthwhile in this world is ever easy, at least it never has been for me. Call it the result of Adam's fall and the curse or entropy (same difference) whichever you prefer :lol: 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 20, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## acabreira (Sep 22, 2012)

You're a legend, Big Bob! Congratulations for one more achievement, and thanks for making this available to all of us.

One question: does it replace SIPS or is it only directed to use with wind instruments? Can I use it with strings without workarounds?


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi acabreira,

You can use it with strings if you want but, WIPS doesn't have some of the controls specifically added to SIPS to accomodate slow-attack instruments (like strings). For example, there is no dual slope Atk Fade/Node Vol knobs.

Wind isntruments usually sound best with short crossfade times (on the order of 100ms or less) so these extra controls aren't needed. So, these knobs were replaced with other functions such as independent up/down bend controls, bend shaping controls, etc. 

I suggest that you simply try it with some strings to see if you can get the effect you want. However, for strings and such, you might find that SIPS has an edge.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## acabreira (Sep 22, 2012)

I see, in fact I used SIPS on my last projects, but setting up groups with newer versions of Kontakt doesn't work. That's why I expected to find the same functionality in WIPS for the next projects, but I'll have to give it a try.

Thanks, Big Bob!


----------



## Lukas K (Sep 23, 2012)

Great work Bob!

I especially love that nice and clear GUI. The setup precedure is A LOT easier than with the SIPS.

BUT I would like to ask you, if there is any chance you could also incorporate these SIPS controls (Atk Fade, Rls Fade, Node Vol)? I also liked the flexibility of creating separate "inside" groups and setting sample start position on each note individualy (if wanted) to make sure that each legato transition sounds as good as it can.

I would like to you use this script for string instrument and I miss those controls a lot.

The reason why I want to use WIPS instead of SIPS is, that I somehow struggle with the setup of different (normal) variaton groups with SIPS in K5.

Thank you!

Lukas


----------



## d.healey (Sep 23, 2012)

Yippiee! Thanks Bob!


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi A.



> I see, in fact I used SIPS on my last projects, but setting up groups with newer versions of Kontakt doesn't work.



Yes, it was most unfortunate that K5 messed up group start programming via the KSP. However, you can still do it manually by following the same procedure that the scripts used to perform for you. The script can still read the group start stuff in K5 (that you set up manually) when you reload.

You'll find the GS programming details in section 3.41 (on page 43) of the SIPS V2 User's Guide. It's not that hard to do, once you understand it :lol: 

Hi Lukas,



> I especially love that nice and clear GUI. The setup precedure is A LOT easier than with the SIPS



Yes, the new KSP stuff added to K4+ is definitely very helpful in constructing better User Interfaces for for scripts.



> BUT I would like to ask you, if there is any chance you could also incorporate these SIPS controls (Atk Fade, Rls Fade, Node Vol)? I also liked the flexibility of creating separate "inside" groups and setting sample start position on each note individualy (if wanted) to make sure that each legato transition sounds as good as it can.



I really doubt if I will ever have the time (or inclination) to make a major variation of WIPS like that. Even if I might consider adding the AtkFade, RlsFade, NodeVol controls someday, it would be a major job to add 'inside-note' groups. That was added to SIPS only as a temporary measure to work-around the problem with play_note offset not functioning in DFD mode. Once NI more or less fixed this issue, I would have dropped the inside groups from SIPS also (had I continued development of SIPS). Although I must admit that I never thought that anyone was exploiting this 'bandaid' in some other useful way :roll: 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Lukas K (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Bob for the reply!

In that case I'll probably rather try to setup those chained groups manually with the SIPS. Hope it's gonna work this time, because I've already tried it with no success.

Best,
Lukas


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Lukas,

Here's a suggestion that might save you some effort. If you still have K2 or K3 available, setup the groups using SIPS in one of these ealier versions of Kontakt. Then import the instrument into K4 or K5. 

If for some reason you can't do that, you could examine how SIPS programs the GS for the groups (in K2/3) and manually copy it over to your K4/5 version. This way you might be able to *avoid* having to first figure out what GS settings SIPS would have used by studying section 3.4.1.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Raindog (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Bob,
first of all thanks for providing this wonderful script. The demos do sound phantastic and maybe that´s just what the doctor prescribed my wind controller.
As a total dummy I must admit it´s not quite clear to me if you use the script only on a simple sustain articulation (which seems logical to me) or if it would also work with more complex libraries such as the Chris hein Horns. in the later case I would fear that there is interference between the scripts and the problem that the script doesn´t know which group is active. Can I read this somewhere in the manual?
Thanks again and best regards
Raindog


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Raindog,



> first of all thanks for providing this wonderful script. The demos do sound phantastic and maybe that´s just what the doctor prescribed my wind controller.



Thanks for the kudos but, the demos were all done by *Rob Horvath *so the Kudos really should be directed to him.



> As a total dummy I must admit it´s not quite clear to me if you use the script only on a simple sustain articulation (which seems logical to me) or if it would also work with more complex libraries such as the Chris hein Horns. in the later case I would fear that there is interference between the scripts and the problem that the script doesn´t know which group is active. Can I read this somewhere in the manual?



Script interaction is always a possibility and has been a problem since day one. There is a small discussion of this in *Section 5.1 of the User's Guide*. But, generally, WIPS is intended to be used with instruments that you craft yourself. 

Pre-packaged instruments that *rely* on their own custom scripting will more than likely not be compatible with WIPS. However, if the instrument isn't locked, at least insofar as sample access is concerned, then you can just import the groups and their samples into a new instrument and get the basic stuff working with no scripting present. Then you can add WIPS (and whatever other scripts you might want if they are known to be compatible with WIPS). On the other hand, if the pre-packaged instrument is locked you are probably not going to be able to use it with WIPS.

The long and the short of it is, WIPS is for those that want to build their own instruments.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Lukas K (Sep 24, 2012)

Big Bob @ 23.9.2012 said:


> Hi Lukas,
> 
> Here's a suggestion that might save you some effort. If you still have K2 or K3 available, setup the groups using SIPS in one of these ealier versions of Kontakt. Then import the instrument into K4 or K5.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob!

I don't have K2 / K3, but I re-read section 3.4.1. and it works now! The only thing I did differently after setting all the GS settings was saving and reloading the instrument. How easy...thanks again! :wink:


----------



## Raindog (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Bob,
thanks very much for answering my question. Your answer was very clear and helpful. i will try to extract a layer of one of my brass libraries and see how the script performs.
warm regards
Raindog


----------



## brunodegazio (Jul 30, 2013)

Bob, thanks so much for WIPS. It does great legato and the Articulation script does very nice things with the round-robin TKT attacks. 

I'm having a problem at the moment trying to figure out how to bypass the legato script in a certain articulation in order to play polyphonically. It would seem that manually clicking the "Bypass" button on the legato script page should allow polyphonic playing, but that doesn't appear to be the case. 

Is that correct, or is there something I don't understand here? I am using WIPS v.103 and Kontakt 5.1


thanks
Bruno


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Bruno,

The Legato Bypass button bypasses the Legato effect itself but not the Solo-Mode logic (which is actually implemented in the Articulation Script). The Solo-Mode logic is an inherent part of WIPS and cannot be bypassed.

Sorry, but WIPS has no polyphonic mode. 

Bob


----------

